# Looking for mast antenna for 1/48 accurate miniatures SBD dauntless



## ptraney (May 30, 2019)

Hi, I bought a built model recently that the large mast antenna in the front was broken. Need another...maybe any builder's will do..Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2019)

If broken and you have both pieces of the mast you may repair that. Also it may be made from scratch IMHO.


----------



## Donivanp (May 31, 2019)

Scratch would be fast and easy.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2019)

All depends on what kind of damaging has happened. Usually it is enough to stick the pieces together. If there is a need for bracing of the joint with a piece of thin wire you need more work eg. drilling. And in the case making from scratch is a good alternative.


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 1, 2019)

When I kept breaking the tail mast off my 1/32 F3F I kept making news ones and gluing them on, only to break it when I turned the model over yet again.

The answer was simple and obvious, but I thought of it too late. Make one out of 0.040 in thick sheet aluminum, which I have in abundance, along with the required tools. Glue it in place with Superglue.

Best shot of an SBD antenna installation I have ever seen. Note how the antenna wire comes through the side of the fuselage via a feed through from the spot between the pilot and radioman/gunner where the radios are located. The wire is a center fed dipole, which indicates HF radio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 5, 2019)

That is a great shot


----------

